# [A] Legenda Aurea sucht dich!



## Deathmaul (18. Januar 2013)

+++ *Legenda Aurea* +++

Wir die Gilde Legenda Aurea (aktuell Stufe 11) auf dem Server Antonidas suchen für den Neuaufbau einer Gilde ohne Verpflichtungen aber dafür mit einer Menge Spaß, noch Mitglieder jeder Art und jedem Level.

Was wir euch bieten wollen:


Familiäres Gildenklima
Spaß am Spiel
Keinen Level- oder Raidstress
10% Erfahrungsbonus (für die levelnden Spieler
uvm.

Im späteren Abschnitt (d.h. wenn genug Leute in der Gilde sind und auch die Maximal Stufe erreicht haben) würden wir auch gerne die Schlachtfelder und die Arenen unsicher machen. Was auch nicht ausgeschlossen bleibt ist, dass wir auch gerne intern ein paar Raids laufen würden.

Wenn ihr Fragen zur Gilde habt, meldet euch ruhig hier im Forum oder inGame bei Blechdosê oder Selicium.

MfG

Eure Dosê


----------

